
Mechanical engineer's simple running hack is fun and increases efficiency - jdnier
https://phys.org/news/2019-10-mechanical-simple-hack-fun-efficiency.html
======
ladberg
I wonder if the people training machine learning models to walk (in
simulation) could also figure out optimal ways to slightly augment running
with stuff like this. I'd imagine it could spit out an outfit with a bunch of
those "exotendons", weights, athlete's tape, and other random stuff to turn
you into the clunky-yet-efficient runner.

------
foxes
I wonder what would happen if you gave this to the top marathon runners. I
feel like the savings would be a lot less. They have already quite a high
cadence.

